# House pressure washed



## raybonz (Mar 16, 2012)

Had house pressure washed and it came out pretty good..


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice Ray.  It took 20 years off the age of the house.   Cedar shake siding and roofing looks so nice until the mildew gets it.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 17, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Nice Ray. It took 20 years off the age of the house. Cedar shake siding and roofing looks so nice until the mildew gets it.


Thanx Jon! I am considering adding zinc strips on the main roof to ward off moss and mildew growth especially on the north side of my home as that is by far the worst side.. Copper would work too but is very expensive..The guy did the job for $375.00 which I feel was a bargain and money well spent!

Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 17, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Thanx Jon! I am considering adding zinc strips on the main roof to ward off moss and mildew growth especially on the north side of my home as that is by far the worst side.. Copper would work too but is very expensive..The guy did the job for $375.00 which I feel was a bargain and money well spent!
> 
> Ray


 I've seen the zinc strips at lumber yards.  I know they work on asphalt shingles, I wonder if there would be staining on cedar shakes.   Copper would certainly turn green and possibly streak.  My parents house is cedar shingle sided, and I remember my dad doing the shingle work.  There was something nice about the cedar smell when planing edges off to make the corners fit.  The shingles have lasted many, many years now that I think about it.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 17, 2012)

That came out great Ray. Pretty house.
My husband has been talking about pressure washing our house for weeks. When he gets going with that pressure washer look out!
He friggin washes anything and everything.....He tried to pressure wash me too...dammit...


----------



## raybonz (Mar 17, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I've seen the zinc strips at lumber yards. I know they work on asphalt shingles, I wonder if there would be staining on cedar shakes. Copper would certainly turn green and possibly streak. My parents house is cedar shingle sided, and I remember my dad doing the shingle work. There was something nice about the cedar smell when planing edges off to make the corners fit. The shingles have lasted many, many years now that I think about it.


Yeah the red cedar smells awesome! I do not believe the zinc will create any staining as the oxide that washes off will create a barrier for moss to grow on.. Chemical coatings will be short lived at best I have only founf the zinc online and it is only a about 1 1/2" wide strip if I remember correctly. I feel a 4" strip placed on the main roof placed near the edge would work best as the roof drips off the egde onto the red cedar shingles and would not be  visible..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Mar 17, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> That came out great Ray. Pretty house.
> My husband has been talking about pressure washing our house for weeks. When he gets going with that pressure washer look out!
> He friggin washes anything and everything.....He tried to pressure wash me too...dammit...


Thanx Gamma! I would buy one but I would need to keep it in the cellar and would be difficult to haul up and down stairs. Now I know why you were so clean when I saw you at Woodstock!


Ray


----------



## Stax (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks great!  Keep up the hard work.  What's next?


----------



## raybonz (Mar 17, 2012)

Stax said:


> Looks great! Keep up the hard work. What's next?


Thanx! Actually I didn't do any work I just paid for it  Gotta get the screened in deck cleaned up but I may wait until the pollen season ends as that makes a huge mess!

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 17, 2012)

Ray, that is almost exactly how I pictured your house. That was not a bad price for the washing either.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 17, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Ray, that is almost exactly how I pictured your house. That was not a bad price for the washing either.


It took quite a bit of time and fuel to pressure wash and I feel that was a great deal.. Love the look of red cedar..
Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 17, 2012)

Very beautiful Ray the house looks like new again. That style house always looks more homely and welcoming too.

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Mar 17, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Very beautiful Ray the house looks like new again. That style house always looks more homely and welcoming too.
> 
> Pete


Thanx Pete! We built a Gambrel because they offer the most usable space with 8' ceilings and no wasted space.

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 17, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Had house pressure washed and it came out pretty good..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks very nice Ray.
zap


----------



## ScotO (Mar 17, 2012)

looks great Ray!  Have you considered looking for an outdoor oil based stain?  May ward off the mildew for a while longer...


----------



## raybonz (Mar 18, 2012)

zap said:


> Looks very nice Ray.
> zap


Thanx Zap! The guy who pressure washed it said he can do an annual maintenance plan to clean the house for $75.00 so I probably will do that.. I have a 32' industrial aluminum ladder and it's very heavy to move around for 1 person and it was worth paying to get it done..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Mar 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> looks great Ray! Have you considered looking for an outdoor oil based stain? May ward off the mildew for a while longer...


Thanx Scott! I thought about that and researched using zinc or copper strips too. I think I will see how it goes and get the house washed once a year for $75.00 as that may be enough to keep it looking good.. I have some other expenses on the horizon such as I need a new septic tank around $2000.00 and 3 cords of firewood for another $555.00 so I gotta keep that in mind..


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 18, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Thanx Zap! The guy who pressure washed it said he can do an annual maintenance plan to clean the house for $75.00 so I probably will do that.. I have a 32' industrial aluminum ladder and it's very heavy to move around for 1 person and it was worth paying to get it done..
> 
> Ray


 $75.00.... sell the ladder! Another week or two we will be getting the ladder out so we can clean some windows.
zap


----------



## raybonz (Mar 18, 2012)

zap said:


> $75.00.... sell the ladder! Another week or two we will be getting the ladder out so we can clean some windows.
> zap


I have Andersen 400 series windows and they tilt in for cleaning so no ladder needed 

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 18, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I have Andersen 400 series windows and they tilt in for cleaning so no ladder needed
> 
> Ray


 We have the tilt in too, we have a half moon window in the livingroom with the cathedral ceiling which we need the ladder for.

zap


----------



## raybonz (Mar 18, 2012)

zap said:


> We have the tilt in too, we have a half moon window in the livingroom with the cathedral ceiling which we need the ladder for.
> 
> zap


I like those architectural windows! I would like to see a pic of that sometime. It's nice that people like my home but I wasn't fishing for compliments just wanted to illustrate the difference before and after as it was so dramatic after pressure washing..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys make me jelious lol my windows are nice but no tilt in ! I have to use a ladder then use a hose and window wash spray if I can't get up that high. 

Pete


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 18, 2012)

WOW. What a difference. Looks great Ray. Nice house you got there.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 18, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> WOW. What a difference. Looks great Ray. Nice house you got there.


Thanx Gasman! It was a big improvement in my opinion! 
Ray


----------



## raybonz (Mar 18, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> You guys make me jelious lol my windows are nice but no tilt in ! I have to use a ladder then use a hose and window wash spray if I can't get up that high.
> 
> Pete


Your windows must be pretty old Pete. My house came with all wood tilt in sash windows 25 years ago and we replaced them with Andersen 400 series which are white vinyl outside and wood inside about 8 yrs. ago.. Makes window maintenance so much easier.. The reason I went with Andersen is they will always be around so parts should not be a problem.. I called them last year and got all new weatherseal for my slider and it was under warranty 

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 18, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Your windows must be pretty old Pete. My house came with all wood tilt in sash windows 25 years ago and we replaced them with Andersen 400 series which are white vinyl outside and wood inside about 8 yrs. ago.. Makes window maintenance so much easier.. The reason I went with Andersen is they will always be around so parts should not be a problem.. I called them last year and got all new weatherseal for my slider and it was under warranty
> 
> Ray


I do not know there age as they where here when we bought the house. They are vinyl windows double glass filled with argon I believe. They work well now that the house is insulated but you have made me curious about tilt in windows Ray.

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Mar 18, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I do not know there age as they where here when we bought the house. They are vinyl windows double glass filled with argon I believe. They work well now that the house is insulated but you have made me curious about tilt in windows Ray.
> 
> Pete


Are you sure they don't tilt in Pete?

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 18, 2012)

I will check again right now lol 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok I feel really stupid now  My wife just said honey just push the tabs in and they tilt ! Sooo I did and well they tilted and she said how you gonna break it too Ray ? :D  Thanks Ray you just solved an issue on your own post lol 

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Mar 18, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ok I feel really stupid now  My wife just said honey just push the tabs in and they tilt ! Sooo I did and well they tilted and she said how you gonna break it too Ray ? :D Thanks Ray you just solved an issue on your own post lol
> 
> Pete


LOL I had the feeling they would tilt in  Glad it worked out with your fancy windoze ..

Ray


----------

